# Roman Pool



## Trever1t (Apr 22, 2012)

Spent the day driving home from the desert, decided to cut out and hit the PCH and drive up the coast. Purposely shot quite a few sets of 5 frames, edited in ACR-->Tiff-->Photomatix. 

Here's the first, I'm wiped out and off to sleep. 




Hearst Roman Pool 1 by Trever1t, on Flickr


----------



## Majeed Badizadegan (Apr 23, 2012)

Fantastic compositon, subject and processing


----------



## Bynx (Apr 23, 2012)

If thats the pool at San Simeon Im looking forward to seeing more from there. Youre off to a good start.


----------



## Trever1t (Apr 23, 2012)

Rotanimod said:


> Fantastic compositon, subject and processing



Wow, I'm honored  Thank you!



Bynx said:


> If thats the pool at San Simeon Im looking forward to seeing more from there. Youre off to a good start.



Yes it is, I drove up from Cambria yesterday and fired off almost 400 frames...many more views to share after I edit the wedding.


----------



## Bynx (Apr 23, 2012)

For me it was a trip of a lifetime and you can casually just drive up for the afternoon. Sure puts things into perspective for me.


----------



## Trever1t (Apr 23, 2012)

lol, not so casually. I was shooting a wedding in Victorville, a small city literally in the high desert and didn't want to drive back that 6 hour stretch of boring road so cut west and drove 10 hours but with much more beauty (my opinion) up the coast. It's only the 3rd time in the 20+ years I've lived in California and certainly memorable for us as it was for you  


Just wait till you see the rest of the images but it's going to be a few days before I can get to them. Back to the daily grind, HAPPY MONDAY!!!


----------



## vipgraphx (Apr 23, 2012)

Excellent! That is one crazy shot. Looks like a super slick floor but you said it was a pool...thats crazy..Good job!


----------



## PixelRabbit (Apr 23, 2012)

Wow, incredible I've looked at this a couple times now and it keeps me drawn in and looking around, love 99.9% of it. 
The one thing that would make it 100% for me would be to crop a bit on the left to get rid of the start of the arch there or add in an equal amount on the other side (it is a nice detail to find) to give it perfect symmetry.  
Regardless, beautifully done


----------



## jwbryson1 (Apr 23, 2012)

I love this but is it leaning just a tad to the right?


----------



## Trever1t (Apr 23, 2012)

PixleRabbit, you noticed a detail that I had overlooked! If I have one bad habbit (photographically) it's the little details I miss. 

jwbryson, no. I thought it was leaning left   Actually I did check it both vertically and horizontally and it's square but it does give me some feeling of eccentricity too


----------



## PixelRabbit (Apr 23, 2012)

I have been known to posess the same bad habit  I think after we stare at it for a while during editing we stop seeing little details. At least that's my story and I'm stickin to it lol


----------



## nmoody (Apr 23, 2012)

Looks great Trever1t! Lets see some more from the coastal drive =)


----------



## 18.percent.gary (Apr 23, 2012)

Excellent use of HDR. The strong cobalt blue is very intense yet suitable for this type of shot. Very well done!


----------



## vipgraphx (Apr 23, 2012)

is this the same place?

Your Favorites - Enjoy! - Trey Ratcliff | Stuck In Customs | HDR Photography Portfolio


----------



## Trever1t (Apr 23, 2012)

without a doubt, same. I don't know how he got that view, I have a lot more images of this pool to go through, maybe I have one view similar. Won't have time until next week to edit them though...damn, if you mouse over his shot he explains he got a private tour!!!! Lucky SOB!


----------



## Bynx (Apr 23, 2012)

That image by Trey Radcliffe is a nice complimentary image of yours Trevor. It shows the exact opposite point of view and where you stood to take your pic.


----------



## vipgraphx (Apr 23, 2012)

Trever1t said:


> without a doubt, same. I don't know how he got that view, I have a lot more images of this pool to go through, maybe I have one view similar. Won't have time until next week to edit them though...damn, if you mouse over his shot he explains he got a private tour!!!! Lucky SOB!



He says on his site he had a private tour. I am guessing when you are chingon you get royal treatment...


----------



## Bynx (Apr 23, 2012)

Chingon? Is that like a Klingon from China?


----------



## vipgraphx (Apr 23, 2012)

No, that means your badd a$$ in spanish, like your the man, top dog......you get the point.


----------



## ann (Apr 23, 2012)

Frankly I like Trever's better, it looks as I remember it appearing, but that was long before I knew about HDR.


----------



## Trever1t (Apr 23, 2012)

I can only imagine the wonderful nooks and crannys to explore in that place. No doubt there's so much that isn't shown to the daily tourist. Thank you all for the kind words and honest criticism


----------



## webrotate360 (Apr 24, 2012)

Also liking Trever's better. The other one has too much HDR in it for my taste..


----------



## vipgraphx (Apr 24, 2012)

Trever1t- I did not post that link for a side by side comparison I just remembered seeing something like your picture and was not sure if that was the same location.

You did a good job on your edit and it all comes down to what people like that determines whether any photo is good or bad. I truly think there is a market for all the different types of photos and processing. 

Can't wait to see more!!


----------



## jamesbjenkins (Apr 24, 2012)

Love this shot, Trevor.

Also, anytime you get compared side by side to Trey Ratcliff, I think that's a good thing.


----------



## Trever1t (Apr 24, 2012)

Beginner's luck, I'm sure  

Here's the pool hall. Not as colorful as the indoor pool.




Pool Hall by Trever1t, on Flickr


Here's the pool from another angle. 




Roman Pool, Hearst Castle 2 by Trever1t, on Flickr


----------



## Joel_W (Apr 25, 2012)

Trever1t, simply stunning, & outstanding to say the least. I'll give it the same 99.9% that Judi did, for the same reason. To tell the truth, it was a perfect 100% till I read her post.


----------



## cgipson1 (Apr 25, 2012)

Very nice, Trever! Not overdone... good use of HDR!


----------



## Trever1t (Apr 25, 2012)

Thanks again! I'm looking at those last two I posted and think I need to re-edit. I was tired last night when I did those.


----------



## Overread (May 1, 2012)

Your photo has been nominated for Photo of the month http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/...april-2012-photo-month-nomination-thread.html


----------



## Trever1t (May 1, 2012)

Overread said:


> Your photo has been nominated for Photo of the month http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/...april-2012-photo-month-nomination-thread.html



Yay!!! I noticed


----------

